# [Q] Obtaining root on generic tablet



## Wingnut79 (May 25, 2012)

Ok I've got a generic tablet from Walmart, the DOPO MD-740. It's running ICS 4.0.3. I've been in contact with customer service about this thing, and while they're friendly and courteous, they really don't know anything about their product. According to their lead tech "there is no recovery or download mode". 
Headache. 

 Well fooling around with this device, I've found.... SOMETHING.... 

While holding the volume up button at the same time as the power button, it boots straight to one single image, shown below. I have a feeling it's the download mode. Whatever it is, it's progress. Can anyone recognize what I got into? It's not a fatal error-- when I hit the reset button and reboot the tablet normally, all is fine. 

 I've tried to reboot into recovery via adb but I get the message that the command is not allowed. And of course, su is not allowed either. 

 Anyone have any suggestions on running adb on my computer... what process I would need to follow to manually root an ICS tablet? Would I just follow the same steps as I would in manually rooting a gingerbread device, or is there different lines of code I would need to use for ICS?  

 As for what device the kernel for THIS device has been ported from (it's obviously emulating something that has a magnometer which this unit doesn't have, etc...)... tech support doesn't know that either. The only clue I have that MIGHT help (other than the kernel version, build number, etc... all this is documented in another post, if anyone cares to take a look) is the FIRST boot image is of the penguin. 

 I would appreciate ANY feedback/information/advice anyone could offer in progressing with this "adventure"!

Thanks

Well with another twenty minutes of blindly pressing buttons I've found the recovery mode. From the screen displaying the android with the open panel (which I have concluded is NOT the download mode), pressing volume up, back, and power at the same time opens the recovery mode. The recovery is:
 Android system recovery <3e>
Recovery system v4.00

No option to apply zip from sd, I guess this is to be expected on a stock device.


----------



## fdh001 (May 25, 2012)

hi 
in application select usb debug mode
                            install from unknown sources

connect to pc  and run   DooMLoRD_v4_ROOT

should work

regards 
fred


----------



## Wingnut79 (May 26, 2012)

didn't work. 

After adb started successfully, sat for two hours and did nothing.


----------



## fdh001 (May 28, 2012)

hi
are you using windows ?
is it reconized by windows ? do you have the drivers installed ?
ich processor use that tablet ?


----------



## Wingnut79 (May 28, 2012)

Yeah I'm running Windows Vista, and my PC does recognize the device when it's connected (says drivers have been installed properly when connected under USB debugging mode, no problem transferring files in USB mode)

It's the ARMv7 processor

The device is recognized as Full ASOP on Rk29sdk


----------



## Wingnut79 (May 29, 2012)

I've run across a new problem, which might actually be the main issue of the WHOLE problem. I was trying to push some files with adb from my laptop and it came to my attention that the driver for my device only acknowledges it as a mass storage device, even when the tablet is NOT mounted for mass storage. SOOOO... I guess I need a driver that will allow me to use adb. Any suggestions?


----------



## fdh001 (May 29, 2012)

did you try with the drivers package from sdk ?


----------



## Wingnut79 (May 29, 2012)

yup. Even gone as far as uninstalling the adb and sdk programs I had on my pc, downloading the newest versions and reinstalling. My computer "recognizes" the divice, but only as folders. Even when it's not mounted as mass storage.


----------



## Wingnut79 (Jun 3, 2012)

STILL having te driver issue. Anyone have any suggestions on how to fnd a driver that will work with adb?

Sent from my Full AOSP on Rk29sdk using XDA


----------



## baudi (Jun 23, 2012)

*How did I root my “Full AOSP Rk29sdk”-MID 7-inch tablet (Android 4.0.3)*

Hi Wingnut79 and others,

I have an Android 4.0.3 Tablet 7 inch, named "Full AOSP Rk29sdk" - and was also eager to root it....
After hours of search, trial and error, I succeeded.
My tablet is now fully rooted, and I can use ROM manager and all the aps for rooted android-devices....

How did I do that ?
I explain it here, in the attachment...
As you can see, my Windows is in the Dutch language, so I nevertheless hope everyone can understand what to do where...

I hope this can help...


----------



## spooky_ghosty (Jun 23, 2012)

*Make sure it's not a Chinese Apad!*

Make sure it's not a Chinese Apad! If u go on ebay u will see tons of tablets with ics 4.0.3. but the android on it it's a modified and weird version. I doublt it even is ics. One of my friends have it, and he cannot use the App Market, bcuz it said "Device not compatible with Market". Did u successfully downloaded stuff form the Market? If not, that maybe it's a piece of Chinese crap and u should call walmart for a refund.


----------



## Wingnut79 (Jun 23, 2012)

It downloads apps from Android Market, Getjar, Amazon etc... just fine. 

BAUDI--

 I will try this later this afternoon, is it going to be an issue that my laptop OS is windows vista?


----------



## baudi (Jun 24, 2012)

Mine tablet is a chinese tablet - but it's clearly really Android 4.0.3.
So, I also download and install applications from Playstore /Android Market/ etc.
It has Wifi, Bluetooth, 3G, GPS-AGPS, FM-radio,.... and evrything works really fine.
My sole problem was: no rootaccess (what I didn't understand, because it's "Android Open Source Project"...?)

Wingnut79,
as far as described in the guide I refer to, it works equally well on Vista. Just sometimes a little bit other name or place to find the properties or so - but should not be a problem at all.

I forgot to insist on the need to kill and restart adb after each change. I am not sure its really necessary each time, but I experencied that when I first thought "again nothing", it seemed well to work after "adb kill-server" and then "adb start-server"....
At some steps (I can't remember wich) I even rebooted my PC....
Now, everything works immediately...
So ROM Manager etc. works well, I have SuperUser... etc .

Good luck!


----------



## zelendel (Jun 24, 2012)

baudi said:


> Mine tablet is a chinese tablet - but it's clearly really Android 4.0.3.
> So, I also download and install applications from Playstore /Android Market/ etc.
> It has Wifi, Bluetooth, 3G, GPS-AGPS, FM-radio,.... and evrything works really fine.
> My sole problem was: no rootaccess (what I didn't understand, because it's "Android Open Source Project"...?)
> ...

Click to collapse



Just because it says it is 4.0.3 doesn't mean its pure AOSP. Remember that the China gov has its hands into a lot and there are things that they like to install on their devices to monitor the users and then close it up so it can't be changed.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carl1961 (Sep 23, 2012)

*this app rooted my Full AOSP on rk29sdk*

I tryed many ways trying to root my tablet, even unlockroot.exe
I found SuperOneClickv2.3.3 and it found my tablet right off, it said my tablet looks rooted( but I knew it was not) so I let it do the root process, it installed superuser also

SuperOneClickv2.3.3

you may have to temp turn your virus program off, I use avira so I right clicked the task bar icon and unchecked realtime protection


----------



## Rachid.Ala (Sep 23, 2012)

*universel root*

try the universel root for the version of android you have or of similar tabs


----------



## Beeg Boy (Sep 24, 2012)

asdera-and said:


> try the universel root for the version of android you have or of similar tabs

Click to collapse



Where can we find this?
Is there a download link?

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------




carl1961 said:


> I tryed many ways trying to root my tablet, even unlockroot.exe
> I found SuperOneClickv2.3.3 and it found my tablet right off, it said my tablet looks rooted( but I knew it was not) so I let it do the root process, it installed superuser also
> 
> SuperOneClickv2.3.3
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, 

So SuperOneClick did work for you?
What kind of tablet do you have?
What version of Android was it running when you used SuperOneClick?

Thank you,


----------



## asemore (Sep 24, 2012)

baudi said:


> Hi Wingnut79 and others,
> 
> I have an Android 4.0.3 Tablet 7 inch, named "Full AOSP Rk29sdk" - and was also eager to root it....
> After hours of search, trial and error, I succeeded.
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried this and it worked. I got root on my device thanks alot for the guide.

Now to the real problem. I have two identical devices (rk29sdk). One is not booting and I can't manage to reset it. 
My idea is make a full backup of the working device and somehow install it on the other one (the broken).

How can I do that - when I try to connect with adb it says:

```
C:\Windows\system32>adb devices
List of devices attached
0123456789ABCDEF        device
```
 
Then this

```
C:\Windows\system32>
C:\Windows\system32>adb backup -apk -shared -all -f /backup/mybackup.ab
adb: unable to connect for backup
```
 
So it sees the device but I can't backup?
[edit]Now I connect to the device, the 'adb reboot' command works and the device responds. it's just the backup command that is not working.
Please help


----------



## carl1961 (Sep 25, 2012)

asemore said:


> I tried this and it worked. I got root on my device thanks alot for the guide.
> 
> Now to the real problem. I have two identical devices (rk29sdk). One is not booting and I can't manage to reset it.
> My idea is make a full backup of the working device and somehow install it on the other one (the broken).
> ...

Click to collapse



i am not at my computer to post the commands, but you can type the commands to backup your system (or dump it) from a androids term console, you need busybox installed
 edit: try this link 
http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile...es-boot-recovery-and-system-partition-images/







;;
Sent from my Full AOSP on Rk29sdk using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------




Beeg Boy said:


> Where can we find this?
> Is there a download link?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



yes it worked for root, my chinese phone just shows  Full AOSP on Rk29sdk 

Sent from my Full AOSP on Rk29sdk using xda premium


----------



## asemore (Sep 25, 2012)

carl1961 said:


> i am not at my computer to post the commands, but you can type the commands to backup your system (or dump it) from a androids term console, you need busybox installed
> edit: try this link
> http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile...es-boot-recovery-and-system-partition-images/

Click to collapse



The thing is I don't have access on my tablet. It won't boot.
So I can't start an app from the tablet, or maybe I can?


----------



## Wingnut79 (May 25, 2012)

Ok I've got a generic tablet from Walmart, the DOPO MD-740. It's running ICS 4.0.3. I've been in contact with customer service about this thing, and while they're friendly and courteous, they really don't know anything about their product. According to their lead tech "there is no recovery or download mode". 
Headache. 

 Well fooling around with this device, I've found.... SOMETHING.... 

While holding the volume up button at the same time as the power button, it boots straight to one single image, shown below. I have a feeling it's the download mode. Whatever it is, it's progress. Can anyone recognize what I got into? It's not a fatal error-- when I hit the reset button and reboot the tablet normally, all is fine. 

 I've tried to reboot into recovery via adb but I get the message that the command is not allowed. And of course, su is not allowed either. 

 Anyone have any suggestions on running adb on my computer... what process I would need to follow to manually root an ICS tablet? Would I just follow the same steps as I would in manually rooting a gingerbread device, or is there different lines of code I would need to use for ICS?  

 As for what device the kernel for THIS device has been ported from (it's obviously emulating something that has a magnometer which this unit doesn't have, etc...)... tech support doesn't know that either. The only clue I have that MIGHT help (other than the kernel version, build number, etc... all this is documented in another post, if anyone cares to take a look) is the FIRST boot image is of the penguin. 

 I would appreciate ANY feedback/information/advice anyone could offer in progressing with this "adventure"!

Thanks

Well with another twenty minutes of blindly pressing buttons I've found the recovery mode. From the screen displaying the android with the open panel (which I have concluded is NOT the download mode), pressing volume up, back, and power at the same time opens the recovery mode. The recovery is:
 Android system recovery <3e>
Recovery system v4.00

No option to apply zip from sd, I guess this is to be expected on a stock device.


----------



## carl1961 (Sep 25, 2012)

asemore said:


> The thing is I don't have access on my tablet. It won't boot.
> So I can't start an app from the tablet, or maybe I can?

Click to collapse




have you tryed pressing the reset button, you plug your power cable in and then press the small reset button very carfully, my tablet has to small holes, one is the microphone, I broke my mike once by not looking at the lable, so make sure you do not press in the wrong place if your tablet is like mine. 
Sent from my Full AOSP on Rk29sdk using xda premium


----------



## Beeg Boy (Sep 25, 2012)

Sent from my Full AOSP on Rk29sdk using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------



yes it worked for root, my chinese phone just shows  Full AOSP on Rk29sdk 

Sent from my Full AOSP on Rk29sdk using xda premium[/QUOTE]


Hey Carl, 

But you dont know if it was GingerBread or ICS or JellyBean?
I am just curious because I have seen generic tablets online for a decent price and I really want to get one to see if I can ROOT it.
What ROM did you install after you acheived root?


----------



## carl1961 (Sep 26, 2012)

Beeg Boy said:


> Sent from my Full AOSP on Rk29sdk using xda premium
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey Carl, 

But you dont know if it was GingerBread or ICS or JellyBean?
I am just curious because I have seen generic tablets online for a decent price and I really want to get one to see if I can ROOT it.
What ROM did you install after you acheived root?[/QUOTE]

it is 4.0.3 ICS, I have not changed rom, just rooted it so I could make changes, I have no idea about the recovery yet, or how to activate it to show. 

EDIT: I found the droid reboot app from the market will boot my tablet into recovery menu, I have yet to learn the key press, I only have power and volume up-down button, all other keys or  light up so I doubt they would work as a key press


Sent from my Full AOSP on Rk29sdk using xda premium


----------



## Beeg Boy (Sep 26, 2012)

Cool, thank you for responding


----------



## john410 (Sep 28, 2012)

Saw this thread, but nothing here was able to root my Android 4.0.3 7-inch generic tablet.

After googling like crazy, I found this:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/androidroot/

Just make sure to wait for your device to reboot between each "enter" keypress it asks you to do. Worked flawlessly.


----------



## steven81ir (Oct 12, 2012)

*android 4.0 ice cream sandwich tablet*

hello guys

sorry if i post to the wrong place and sorry if my english is worst. i got a tablet MID N740W 8GB. i used few days and after its frozen. i tried to push the reset button but its staying on the ANDROID load screen and nothing else. i tried to push button combinations to get into the boot or recovery menu but nothing, not reacting of any 2 buttons combinations. i have an android phone with clockwork and mod-ed softwares so i know how to reinstall it if someone can help me how to get into the boot or recovery menu. can anyone help me plz?

Thanks
Steven


----------



## carl1961 (Oct 13, 2012)

steven81ir said:


> hello guys
> 
> sorry if i post to the wrong place and sorry if my english is worst. i got a tablet MID N740W 8GB. i used few days and after its frozen. i tried to push the reset button but its staying on the ANDROID load screen and nothing else. i tried to push button combinations to get into the boot or recovery menu but nothing, not reacting of any 2 buttons combinations. i have an android phone with clockwork and mod-ed softwares so i know how to reinstall it if someone can help me how to get into the boot or recovery menu. can anyone help me plz?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download droid explorer and use it to boot into recovery, or use adb 

You will have to have android USB driver installed on your pc

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## steven81ir (Oct 15, 2012)

*android 4.0 ice cream sandwich tablet*

hello again

i tried what you said to me but i got a few problems.

1. cant find the proper usb driver. what sdk tools download to me not good to the android tablet.
2. the droid explorer wont see the sdk directory.

im not really a brain but how to use the adb if i cant install the tablet coz of the wrong usb driver?
can you offer me a link where i can find proper usb drivers( i use win xp sp3 )


----------



## carl1961 (Oct 16, 2012)

asemore said:


> The thing is I don't have access on my tablet. It won't boot.
> So I can't start an app from the tablet, or maybe I can?

Click to collapse



plug in your charger, and find the reset button, it is a small hole on my tablet that I have to use a small blunt wire (no needles, only a pin with the point cut off)

can you also give make and model number, that may help in knowing how to get to recovery


----------



## dhanny96 (Oct 16, 2012)

Wingnut79 said:


> Ok I've got a generic tablet from Walmart, the DOPO MD-740. It's running ICS 4.0.3. I've been in contact with customer service about this thing, and while they're friendly and courteous, they really don't know anything about their product. According to their lead tech "there is no recovery or download mode".
> Headache.
> 
> Well fooling around with this device, I've found.... SOMETHING....
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi man, iam new in this forums. but i was learn our OS at my forum in my country. i hope this link (*askus.co.id/showpost.php?p=750797617&postcount=4622) (change the * to "k") can help you. but, before you go to that link, you must read my opinion first, hehe 
I know your trouble. our device can't install ADB automatically. so, you must install ADB manually. I'am sorry because that link using Indonesian.
If you dont understand about the steps. you can add my facebook ([email protected]). maybe we can chatting, and i will help you. Sorry my bad english, iam still learning about english in the school hehe :laugh:


----------



## maciopa (Oct 22, 2012)

john410 said:


> Saw this thread, but nothing here was able to root my Android 4.0.3 7-inch generic tablet.
> 
> After googling like crazy, I found this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Good job and thank you for that solution!

I had been looking for a way to root my tablet based on the same chip and running Android 4.0.4 (GoClever 7500).

Thank to your remark (WAIT FOR YOUR DEVICE... - I had my "device manager" open and observed whether Windows "sees" the tablet or not  ) Everything went smoothly - and now I can use my rooted Tablet ;-D


----------



## stimpy84 (Nov 8, 2012)

baudi said:


> Hi Wingnut79 and others,
> 
> I have an Android 4.0.3 Tablet 7 inch, named "Full AOSP Rk29sdk" - and was also eager to root it....
> After hours of search, trial and error, I succeeded.
> ...

Click to collapse



I was having problems with the ADB driver for my Italica tablet. Since it is running AOSP Rk29sdk, your tutorial worked for me. Thanks!

I haven't tried rooting it yet.


----------



## earthspiritraven (Nov 23, 2012)

*Yes... rooted tablet ICS 4.0.3*



john410 said:


> Saw this thread, but nothing here was able to root my Android 4.0.3 7-inch generic tablet.
> 
> After googling like crazy, I found this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man... tablet is now rooted. It is very important to wait for the bloody thing to reboot between each keypress. On the first ry I did not wait long enough in one and it failed. Second try it went like charm.

Just to leave general info so it might be helpful to others:
Manufacturer: WonderMedia
Country: China
Model: ColorTab-MID (10" screen)
Processor: ARMv7 rev(0)
Android: 4.0.3
Bought in Mexico from a SuperFin sale (similar to a cyberMonday in the USA)


----------



## phaker (Dec 7, 2012)

*How?*

All right..
I'm am trying ro Root/Unlock Bootloader Generic Tablet to root my tablet for 4 days, and didn't managed to do so.
I've tryied : 
- fastboot oem unlock
- the ROM's in the picture
- booting from bootloader
- all kind'of things

I've cconnected the tab via Nexus Root Toolkit, and dind't pass* Fastboot check*. There my work stopped. I didn't succeded to unlock/unblock fastboot, because this thing id doesen't have fastboot enable/disable.
I've tryed to enter in service menu via #*#*..#*#* codes.. didn't work either.
I just want to enable that stupid fastboot, or something to get this thing rooted!

This is the vol+ Power screen





And Scrrens with system properties/kernel









Another failing image 





What else should I do?
What way shall I follow?


Just to leave general info so it might be helpful to others:
Manufacturer: Discovery(?)
Country: China
Model: MID A9DualCore
Processor: ArmA9Dual Core
Build Version: d5h718
Kernel: 3.0.8
Android: 4.0.4


----------



## vraciu4you (Dec 8, 2012)

I have the same tablet as you phaker and didn't find anyway to root it . I found some info on how to root a similar tablet as ours...the ainol novo7 elf 2...but dunno if that method applies to us also.

"Here is how it s made on ainol novo7 elf 2:
http://www.mediafire.com/?fqt0x8xys2nv1q7
Rooting Steps:
1).Copy the file and paste it to TF card, then insert the TF card to Ainol Novo 7 Elf II.
2).Keep Ainol Novo 7 Elf II off and don't connect power adaptor and cable. Press -volume and power buttons at the same time till the tablet is started.
3).Enter recovery update mode.
4).Use volume button to choose "apply update from sdcard" first and then choose "elf2_root.zip", confirm your chosen with power button.
5).Choose "reboot system now" and restart Ainol Novo 7 Elf II."

"To install CWM on  Ainol Novo 7 Elf II you dont need to flash anything, just extract the content of the zip(http://www.mediafire.com/?s1sxskd7u94748p)  in the external micro SD.
You must have in your micro sd the two files in the zip: "u-boot.ini" and "uImage_recovery". 
The CWM replace the stock recovery. After this the operation to flash CM is the same procedure like any ROM"


----------



## earthspiritraven (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok. As far as I understand rooting and bootloader unlocking while usually done within the same process, they are two distinct operations. The instructions I referenced above were for rooting a tablet. I have not yet unlocked the bootloader of my tablet.

I do get the about the same looking screen (android bot with an atom image in its belly) when power+volume combination to restart in recovery mode. The BIG diffences is that I am unable to get into the recovery screen proper... the tablet just goes on its own to restore manufacturer's configuration.

I would appreciate any ideas as I do want to use cwm to backup my and try new roms for the tablet. But haven't been able to even get into the recovery proper


Sent from my Colortab-MID using xda app-developers app


----------



## carl1961 (Dec 9, 2012)

*more root help*

maybe these will help 
those with

(look in devices on your computer)
Control Panel\System and Security\Devices\android
 or (unidentified) double click it and look  Hardware ID
USB\VID_2207&PID_0000&MI_01
USB_Install, USB\VID_2207&PID_0000&REV_0222&MI_01

http://www.androidtablets.net/forum/craig-tablets/42985-new-craig-7-tablet-cmp741d-ics-4-03-a-2.html
Drivers_root.zip


----------



## carl1961 (Dec 9, 2012)

earthspiritraven said:


> Ok. As far as I understand rooting and bootloader unlocking while usually done within the same process, they are two distinct operations. The instructions I referenced above were for rooting a tablet. I have not yet unlocked the bootloader of my tablet.
> 
> I do get the about the same looking screen (android bot with an atom image in its belly) when power+volume combination to restart in recovery mode. The BIG diffences is that I am unable to get into the recovery screen proper... the tablet just goes on its own to restore manufacturer's configuration.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



download from market Goomanager and see if it takes you to recovery,


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 9, 2012)

Download an app called z4 root........google "z4root.apk" u ll get it 
Follow on screen instructions
U r done................

********z4root works on almost all devices

Press thanks if it helps u

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## phaker (Dec 9, 2012)

vraciu4you said:


> I have the same tablet as you phaker and didn't find anyway to root it . I found some info on how to root a similar tablet as ours...the ainol novo7 elf 2...but dunno if that method applies to us also.
> 
> "Here is how it s made on ainol novo7 elf 2:
> Rooting Steps:
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for asking you, but where did you find theese infos?
Why the chinesse engineers f**k the s**t and change the Android OS so dramatically?


----------



## Wingnut79 (May 25, 2012)

Ok I've got a generic tablet from Walmart, the DOPO MD-740. It's running ICS 4.0.3. I've been in contact with customer service about this thing, and while they're friendly and courteous, they really don't know anything about their product. According to their lead tech "there is no recovery or download mode". 
Headache. 

 Well fooling around with this device, I've found.... SOMETHING.... 

While holding the volume up button at the same time as the power button, it boots straight to one single image, shown below. I have a feeling it's the download mode. Whatever it is, it's progress. Can anyone recognize what I got into? It's not a fatal error-- when I hit the reset button and reboot the tablet normally, all is fine. 

 I've tried to reboot into recovery via adb but I get the message that the command is not allowed. And of course, su is not allowed either. 

 Anyone have any suggestions on running adb on my computer... what process I would need to follow to manually root an ICS tablet? Would I just follow the same steps as I would in manually rooting a gingerbread device, or is there different lines of code I would need to use for ICS?  

 As for what device the kernel for THIS device has been ported from (it's obviously emulating something that has a magnometer which this unit doesn't have, etc...)... tech support doesn't know that either. The only clue I have that MIGHT help (other than the kernel version, build number, etc... all this is documented in another post, if anyone cares to take a look) is the FIRST boot image is of the penguin. 

 I would appreciate ANY feedback/information/advice anyone could offer in progressing with this "adventure"!

Thanks

Well with another twenty minutes of blindly pressing buttons I've found the recovery mode. From the screen displaying the android with the open panel (which I have concluded is NOT the download mode), pressing volume up, back, and power at the same time opens the recovery mode. The recovery is:
 Android system recovery <3e>
Recovery system v4.00

No option to apply zip from sd, I guess this is to be expected on a stock device.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 9, 2012)

phaker said:


> Sorry for asking you, but where did you find theese infos?
> Why the chinesse engineers f**k the s**t and change the Android OS so dramatically?

Click to collapse



Friend dont loose calm......just install z4 root
Google "z4root.apk download" n follow on screen instructions,u ll ve ur device rooted

Press thanks if u find helpful

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## carl1961 (Dec 9, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Friend dont loose calm......just install z4 root
> Google "z4root.apk download" n follow on screen instructions,u ll ve ur device rooted
> 
> Press thanks if u find helpful
> ...

Click to collapse



not every rk29 is working the same, z4root.apk worked on my wife's ployer tablet but it did not work on my Full AOSP Rk29sdk

I had to do the long route and do 
How did I root my Full AOSP Rk29sdk_Android 4.0.3-7inch-Tablet.pdf and use SuperOneClickv2.3.3


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 9, 2012)

carl1961 said:


> not every rk29 is working the same, z4root.apk worked on my wife's ployer tablet but it did not work on my Full AOSP Rk29sdk
> 
> I had to do the long route and do
> How did I root my Full AOSP Rk29sdk_Android 4.0.3-7inch-Tablet.pdf and use SuperOneClickv2.3.3

Click to collapse



Sir its a super one click method of rooting.........there are many methods.....z4 is app used to root also super one click is good........
One method is rebooting into recovery n so on.......its too long so i dont recommended that.....

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## carl1961 (Dec 9, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Sir its a super one click method of rooting.........there are many methods.....z4 is app used to root also super one click is good........
> One method is rebooting into recovery n so on.......its too long so i dont recommended that.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



did you understand that I tryed zroot and it did not work


----------



## earthspiritraven (Dec 9, 2012)

carl1961 said:


> download from market Goomanager and see if it takes you to recovery,

Click to collapse



GooManager downloaded from market. Selected reboot to recovery. Reboot and screen with android bot with an atom image in its belly showed up. There was a message in red saying reboot into recovery but after a few second the screen changed tobthe android bot laying down with a red triangle with an exclamation in its belly.
Tablet restarted on its own with no problems. No acces yet to the bootloader... and yes the tablet remains rooted as I still can use root explorer and link2sd

Sent from my Colortab-MID using xda app-developers app


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 10, 2012)

carl1961 said:


> did you understand that I tryed zroot and it did not work

Click to collapse



Yes i understood  .........in my post i replied z4 works on almost all devices......
May i know what happened after u installed z4 root n opened it

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## vraciu4you (Dec 10, 2012)

phaker said:


> Sorry for asking you, but where did you find theese infos?
> Why the chinesse engineers f**k the s**t and change the Android OS so dramatically?

Click to collapse



i managed to instal  this rom (http://www.slatedroid.com/topic/391...rora-ii-crystal-flame-fire-w22pro-2012-11-17/) on this tablet (http://www.vdiscovery.cn/Product_showEN58.html),   but the touch is not working so i cannot complete the setup of the rom ...any ideas?


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 10, 2012)

vraciu4you said:


> i managed to instal  this rom (http://www.slatedroid.com/topic/391...rora-ii-crystal-flame-fire-w22pro-2012-11-17/) on this tablet (http://www.vdiscovery.cn/Product_showEN58.html),   but the touch is not working so i cannot complete the setup of the rom ...any ideas?

Click to collapse



Reboot to recovery .........scroll by volume button......select flash zip from sd card  or install rom from sd card ........den select ur rom to flash......

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## vraciu4you (Dec 10, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> Reboot to recovery .........scroll by volume button......select flash zip from sd card  or install rom from sd card ........den select ur rom to flash......
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium

Click to collapse



thats the problem...i dont have the original rom and i didn t made a backup before flashing


----------



## avkiev (Dec 10, 2012)

Just download it


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 11, 2012)

vraciu4you said:


> thats the problem...i dont have the original rom and i didn t made a backup before flashing

Click to collapse



First download rom,
Keep it in sdcard or internal(keep it where u can easily access)
Reboot into recovery n flash dat downloaded rom

Revert in case of difficulty.......

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## carl1961 (Dec 11, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> First download rom,
> Keep it in sdcard or internal(keep it where u can easily access)
> Reboot into recovery n flash dat downloaded rom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



seems the site vraciu4you posted about his tablet has no download that I could find and no support info, maybe he can contact the company and get a copy, or hopefully some on else with his tablet can do a system dump

I have a system dump, but my CPU is diffent (one core )


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey u may overclock ur devices' processor *if kernel supports overclocking n underclocking* 
Download set cpu or similar app n set cpu frequency........wen idle set freq to 600 mhz n using for multitasking set to 1.5 ghz or more

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## vraciu4you (Dec 11, 2012)

carl1961 said:


> seems the site vraciu4you posted about his tablet has no download that I could find and no support info, maybe he can contact the company and get a copy, or hopefully some on else with his tablet can do a system dump
> 
> I have a system dump, but my CPU is diffent (one core )

Click to collapse




maybe phaker can make a backup of his rom   cause he has the same tablet as mine 

to boot in cwm 5.5.0.4 put the 2 files located in the zip in the root of the sdcard that must be fat32 formated https://www.dropbox.com/s/rr93gac6kdh26gv/cwm.zip , power off the tablet , insert the sd card and then keep the combo butons volume + and power until it boots directly in cwm . after that make a backup and share the link if its posible please


----------



## carl1961 (Dec 11, 2012)

vraciu4you said:


> maybe phaker can make a backup of his rom   cause he has the same tablet as mine
> 
> to boot in cwm 5.5.0.4 put the 2 files located in the zip in the root of the sdcard that must be fat32 formated https://www.dropbox.com/s/rr93gac6kdh26gv/cwm.zip , power off the tablet , insert the sd card and then keep the combo butons volume + and power until it boots directly in cwm . after that make a backup and share the link if its posible please

Click to collapse



you can do this to dump your phone without CWM

http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile...es-boot-recovery-and-system-partition-images/


----------



## earthspiritraven (Dec 13, 2012)

vraciu4you said:


> thats the problem...i dont have the original rom and i didn t made a backup before flashing

Click to collapse



I think I saw an Atvio tablet very similar in specs to the generic one you linked. Seems to me that you're looking for a WonderMedia based tablet. Surely one based on the wm8950 processor/board. Maybe typing wm8950 rom in google might turn something up.
As far as I can tell when you reboot these tablets into recovery you do not get any options from which to choose but if you load the rom onto an empty sd card adn rebot with the card inside it will read and load the rom automatically.

Sent from my Colortab-MID using xda app-developers app


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 13, 2012)

earthspiritraven said:


> I think I saw an Atvio tablet very similar in specs to the generic one you linked. Seems to me that you're looking for a WonderMedia based tablet. Surely one based on the wm8950 processor/board. Maybe typing wm8950 rom in google might turn something up.
> As far as I can tell when you reboot these tablets into recovery you do not get any options from which to choose but if you load the rom onto an empty sd card adn rebot with the card inside it will read and load the rom automatically.
> 
> Sent from my Colortab-MID using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I agree........
Some devices need to install custom recovery such as clockwork mod,etc
In custom recovery there are many options such as 
*install rom
*swap partition
Etc......
So try to install custom recovery.......

Sent from my S III using xda premium


----------



## earthspiritraven (Dec 13, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> I agree........
> Some devices need to install custom recovery such as clockwork mod,etc
> In custom recovery there are many options such as
> *install rom
> ...

Click to collapse



True about the custom recovery. Nevertheless I have not been able to find one for a wm8850, which is the base for my colortab tablet. Now if you have a suggestion for a custom recovery I can use I'm all ears.

Sent from my Colortab-MID using xda app-developers app


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 13, 2012)

earthspiritraven said:


> True about the custom recovery. Nevertheless I have not been able to find one for a wm8850, which is the base for my colortab tablet. Now if you have a suggestion for a custom recovery I can use I'm all ears.
> 
> Sent from my Colortab-MID using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



There are many.....such as cwm,cyanogen......
Heres something interesting

Install these apps
*root explorer or similar app
*terminal emulator
First download and install this flash file in to
your phone:
http://cyanogen-files.carneeki.net/flash_image.zip
Steps to install:
1. Unzip the file_image file
2. Copy it in the sd card
3. Open root explorer
4. Copy flash_image from sd card
5. Go to /system/bin folder and change the
r/w to r/o and Paste it in that folder.
Done!
Download the modded recovery image from
here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1620585
And save it in sdcard
Now, go to terminal and type:
$ su
# flash_image recovery /sdcard/
For example:
$ su
# flash_image recovery /sdcard/recovery.img

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## earthspiritraven (Dec 14, 2012)

akshay007dhore said:


> There are many.....such as cwm,cyanogen......
> Heres something interesting

Click to collapse



Will try. The thing is I wasn't very sure about cwm since the first round of trying it didn't like my tablet very much. Maybe this way I can get it in.

Sent from my Colortab-MID using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wingnut79 (May 25, 2012)

Ok I've got a generic tablet from Walmart, the DOPO MD-740. It's running ICS 4.0.3. I've been in contact with customer service about this thing, and while they're friendly and courteous, they really don't know anything about their product. According to their lead tech "there is no recovery or download mode". 
Headache. 

 Well fooling around with this device, I've found.... SOMETHING.... 

While holding the volume up button at the same time as the power button, it boots straight to one single image, shown below. I have a feeling it's the download mode. Whatever it is, it's progress. Can anyone recognize what I got into? It's not a fatal error-- when I hit the reset button and reboot the tablet normally, all is fine. 

 I've tried to reboot into recovery via adb but I get the message that the command is not allowed. And of course, su is not allowed either. 

 Anyone have any suggestions on running adb on my computer... what process I would need to follow to manually root an ICS tablet? Would I just follow the same steps as I would in manually rooting a gingerbread device, or is there different lines of code I would need to use for ICS?  

 As for what device the kernel for THIS device has been ported from (it's obviously emulating something that has a magnometer which this unit doesn't have, etc...)... tech support doesn't know that either. The only clue I have that MIGHT help (other than the kernel version, build number, etc... all this is documented in another post, if anyone cares to take a look) is the FIRST boot image is of the penguin. 

 I would appreciate ANY feedback/information/advice anyone could offer in progressing with this "adventure"!

Thanks

Well with another twenty minutes of blindly pressing buttons I've found the recovery mode. From the screen displaying the android with the open panel (which I have concluded is NOT the download mode), pressing volume up, back, and power at the same time opens the recovery mode. The recovery is:
 Android system recovery <3e>
Recovery system v4.00

No option to apply zip from sd, I guess this is to be expected on a stock device.


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 14, 2012)

earthspiritraven said:


> Will try. The thing is I wasn't very sure about cwm since the first round of trying it didn't like my tablet very much. Maybe this way I can get it in.
> 
> Sent from my Colortab-MID using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse











akshay007dhore said:


> There are many.....such as cwm,cyanogen......
> Heres something interesting
> 
> Install these apps
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes u may try it......

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## akshay007dhore (Dec 17, 2012)

Did custom recovery worked

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## srinivask82 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Successfully rooted Ubislate 7ci*



baudi said:


> Hi Wingnut79 and others,
> 
> I have an Android 4.0.3 Tablet 7 inch, named "Full AOSP Rk29sdk" - and was also eager to root it....
> After hours of search, trial and error, I succeeded.
> ...

Click to collapse



baudi, Thanks a lot for the input on editing the android_winusb.inf. It helped me root my Ubislate 7ci. Since Ubislate 7ci is now famous in India, I am starting a new thread on rooting, I am using your PDF (referring you as the owner, of course).

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36745767#post36745767


----------



## Joey Baboom (Jan 16, 2013)

*Be gentle with the newbie!*

Apologies in advance if I am posting in completely the wrong place but I'm lost! 

I have bought a cheap 7" generic tablet from Chinavasion (CVGY-7402-BLACK-2GEN) - it started up when I got it but after charging it got stuck on android splash screen so I looked online and found how to access recovery menu and set it to reboot but now it won't start up. 
Luckily I had another unit I had bought for a friend so I took a picture of the settings  which showed MID 4.0.4 RK29SDK Kernel version 3.0.8+ R7 v04d 






Simple question - is it dead? or can someone point me towards a ROM or other tool which will help me make it live again? I'm reasonably ok with techy stuff but I've not ventured into this area before so am being cautious but as this is a dead or alive issue I've nothing to lose if theres something to try.

Once again I'm sorry if this thread is not the right place to post.


----------



## earthspiritraven (Mar 23, 2013)

Joey Baboom said:


> Apologies in advance if I am posting in completely the wrong place but I'm lost!
> I have bought a cheap 7" generic tablet from Chinavasion (CVGY-7402-BLACK-2GEN) - it started up when I got it but after charging it got stuck on android splash screen so I looked online and found how to access recovery menu and set it to reboot but now it won't start up.
> Luckily I had another unit I had bought for a friend so I took a picture of the settings  which showed MID 4.0.4 RK29SDK Kernel version 3.0.8+ R7 v04d
> Simple question - is it dead? or can someone point me towards a ROM or other tool which will help me make it live again? I'm reasonably ok with techy stuff but I've not ventured into this area before so am being cautious but as this is a dead or alive issue I've nothing to lose if theres something to try.
> Once again I'm sorry if this thread is not the right place to post.

Click to collapse



First off, the tablet is definitely "rock chip" based. That means that many things found for "generic" tablets do not necesarily work or will even soft/hard brick the tablet since such postings will generally be for "wondermedia" based tablets.

Second. In my experience rock chip tablets are sensitive to changes in their boot sequence. They utilize a bootloader, specific "parameters" (which is similar to a master boot record") and when rebooted via software the "instructions" to the bootloader might not reset themselves and you end up in a loop.

Third. When my rock chip tablet hanged (chinese color tab 7") I had to get the original firmware and bootloader from manufacturer (it took me a while to convince them), fully erase the tablet and re-install everything. I got my tablet back to working.

Fourth. Try looking here in xda for rock chip tablets and you could get more info there.

Sent from my Colortab-MID using xda app-developers app


----------



## lovesg (Mar 30, 2013)

*Does it work with just ANY android device?*

Does it work with just ANY android device?

Such as Ainol and some china made tablets selling in alibaba?


----------



## akhilranjan (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello guys,
This is my first post.I have a Swipe AllinOne Tablet and want to root it.
I searched for the device but there were no results.
Here are the details.
Model Number: Swipe AllinOne
Android version: 4.0.4
Baseband version: MAUI.11AMD.W11.50.SP.V18.2012/05/29 11:49
Kernel version: 3.0.13 [email protected] #1
Build number: ALPS.ICS.MP.V2.2
Build Time: 20120927.102841
There's also the company's webpage but can't post link because I am new.
Looking forward for expert advice 
and I am quite new in the Android field so please give easy steps.


----------



## djudjix (May 5, 2013)

*Thumbs Up for GoClever TAB 7500*

I have to say that I have rooted GoClever TAB 7500 with your PDF. Thank you bro . Keep up the good work.


----------



## leahcimewol (Aug 22, 2015)

*obtaining root on generic tablet?*

Firstly does this work on any generic tablet and /or does this only work on the specific tablet mentioned in this post and secondly does anyone or has anyone managed to get this to work  under linux? either puppy linux or mint linux, i dont care either is favourable, I dont have in windows!


----------



## demkohell (Aug 30, 2015)

Try framaroot, iroot pc and motochopper


----------

